# Is anyone actually working at Cal South?



## notintheface (Dec 1, 2020)

Honest question. What exactly is Cal South doing right now? Anything? There are no board meeting minutes posted since June. The return to play information hasn't changed. Bob Turner did his stupid whining earlier in October and that's the closest we've gotten to any actual Cal South activity. There is no news about State or National Cup which everyone is assuming just isn't happening this spring. Has Cal South just completely given up doing anything productive? Maybe it's time for a new governing body, because it's ludicrous that there is less than zero communication from the top. Are we doing vaccination requirements for registration? Is CIF play going to run into club play? Are player cards going to start getting pulled?

What exactly is happening at Cal South?


----------



## Cruzer (Dec 1, 2020)

Very fair questions! I'll be following this thread with some popcorn.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 1, 2020)

Running or hiding take your pick


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Honest question. What exactly is Cal South doing right now? Anything? There are no board meeting minutes posted since June. The return to play information hasn't changed. Bob Turner did his stupid whining earlier in October and that's the closest we've gotten to any actual Cal South activity. There is no news about State or National Cup which everyone is assuming just isn't happening this spring. Has Cal South just completely given up doing anything productive? Maybe it's time for a new governing body, because it's ludicrous that there is less than zero communication from the top. Are we doing vaccination requirements for registration? Is CIF play going to run into club play? Are player cards going to start getting pulled?
> 
> What exactly is happening at Cal South?


Unfortunately they cannot do anything unless our Dictator changes the guidelines.  No state cup till.......May 2021


----------



## watfly (Dec 1, 2020)

I've been critical of Cal South, but not a ton they can do.  They should be providing advocacy and building coalitions with other youth sports organizations to try and keep the issue in the Governor's face.  They should do that and "hope and pray", which will probably be just as effective .  Until schools reopen, which is controlled by the teachers' unions, youth sports are SOL.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 1, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Unfortunately they cannot do anything unless our Dictator changes the guidelines.  No state cup till.......May 2021


They can _communicate_. Right now there is absolutely nothing. What are they doing? Even an update of "here's where we are - we are in a holding pattern to see the progress of vaccinations before deciding on a vaccine mandate for registration. We are tentatively thinking about moving State Cup to summer for this year only. We are awaiting more guidance from the state before deciding which phase of return to play everyone should operate."  At least something. This complete lack of communication is ridiculous and makes me wonder what exactly the fees are for if not for a scenario like this.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> They can _communicate_. Right now there is absolutely nothing. What are they doing? Even an update of "here's where we are - we are in a holding pattern to see the progress of vaccinations before deciding on a vaccine mandate for registration. We are tentatively thinking about moving State Cup to summer for this year only. This complete lack of communication is ridiculous and makes me wonder what exactly the fees are for if not for a scenario like this.


You pay them a whole 25 bucks a year to provide a central, somewhat consolidated, registration system that allows your club to print out a player card to track your kid's age, team and the club where they are playing and for that 25 bucks (now like 26.90) you want them to also hold your hand when you feel lonely and afraid?

Calsouth gets a lot wrong but you expect to much for your pocket change.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> They can _communicate_. Right now there is absolutely nothing. What are they doing? Even an update of "here's where we are - we are in a holding pattern to see the progress of vaccinations before deciding on a vaccine mandate for registration. We are tentatively thinking about moving State Cup to summer for this year only. We are awaiting more guidance from the state before deciding which phase of return to play everyone should operate."  At least something. This complete lack of communication is ridiculous and makes me wonder what exactly the fees are for if not for a scenario like this.


So you already know everything and just need an assurance from Cal South?


----------



## Cruzer (Dec 2, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> So you already know everything and just need an assurance from Cal South?


I think he is looking for leadership and information updates, as it pertains to soccer, from our managing body. They have not shared any updates, that I have seen.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> They can _communicate_. Right now there is absolutely nothing. What are they doing? Even an update of "here's where we are - we are in a holding pattern to see the progress of vaccinations before deciding on a vaccine mandate for registration. We are tentatively thinking about moving State Cup to summer for this year only. We are awaiting more guidance from the state before deciding which phase of return to play everyone should operate."  At least something. This complete lack of communication is ridiculous and makes me wonder what exactly the fees are for if not for a scenario like this.


 Arizona is about to shut down California teams going to their tournaments. Nevada is not allowing sports right now. CIF cancelled all fall championship games.   

It's time to just move on and wait until things open up.   

There's more to life than just getting mad at CalSouth for doing nothing.  Disney couldnt get the state to allow them to open up.  CalSouth and other sports organizations are irrelevant rigth now compared to other things going on.    Just get your kids to play streetball or go to a park and play until someone calls the police on you.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 2, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Arizona is about to shut down California teams going to their tournaments. Nevada is not allowing sports right now. CIF cancelled all fall championship games.
> 
> It's time to just move on and wait until things open up.
> 
> There's more to life than just getting mad at CalSouth for doing nothing.  Disney couldnt get the state to allow them to open up.  CalSouth and other sports organizations are irrelevant rigth now compared to other things going on.    Just get your kids to play streetball or go to a park and play until someone calls the police on you.


So if AZ shuts down CA teams, do they plan to shut down ALL out of state team coming in or just CA teams?   If it’s just CA teams, then it makes you wonder......


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 2, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> I think he is looking for leadership and information updates, as it pertains to soccer, from our managing body. They have not shared any updates, that I have seen.


Exactly, there is no updates to share. Is Cal South suppose to tell us there is no updates? We already know this.


----------



## notintheface (Dec 2, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> You pay them a whole 25 bucks a year to provide a central, somewhat consolidated, registration system that allows your club to print out a player card to track your kid's age, team and the club where they are playing and for that 25 bucks (now like 26.90) you want them to also hold your hand when you feel lonely and afraid?
> 
> Calsouth gets a lot wrong but you expect to much for your pocket change.


Anyone can do a centralized database of players. Anyone. The cost to Cal South of providing that service is near zero. What I expect is some kind of _communication from the governing body of club soccer in Southern California_. If you're saying "that's too much to ask for" then you are part of the goddamned problem.

Go ask your coach or your club admin what the news from Cal South is. Observe the blank face and the "well, I haven't heard anything". I don't believe for one moment that there are no updates to share. I'm not interested in the argument about whether or not Cal South has the power to get us back on the field. Obviously they don't, and that's fine. They have clearly been thinking about State/National Cup, they have been thinking about exactly how we get back to the field, so give out even the slightest morsel of info. No offense to Jose Luiz Lopez, I'm sure he's a great ref, but _a referee spotlight should not be the number one news item_. What does tryout season look like? How are we going to work with player transfers who never played in 2020 and didn't get a card? How is a TD going to determine a vaccinated kid? There are a ton of little details that at the very least Cal South should be saying "here are the things we are working on". I don't expect them to know all the answers but by the looks of things the lights are not even on.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Anyone can do a centralized database of players. Anyone. The cost to Cal South of providing that service is near zero. What I expect is some kind of _communication from the governing body of club soccer in Southern California_. If you're saying "that's too much to ask for" then you are part of the goddamned problem.
> 
> Go ask your coach or your club admin what the news from Cal South is. Observe the blank face and the "well, I haven't heard anything". I don't believe for one moment that there are no updates to share. I'm not interested in the argument about whether or not Cal South has the power to get us back on the field. Obviously they don't, and that's fine. They have clearly been thinking about State/National Cup, they have been thinking about exactly how we get back to the field, so give out even the slightest morsel of info. No offense to Jose Luiz Lopez, I'm sure he's a great ref, but _a referee spotlight should not be the number one news item_. What does tryout season look like? How are we going to work with player transfers who never played in 2020 and didn't get a card? How is a TD going to determine a vaccinated kid? There are a ton of little details that at the very least Cal South should be saying "here are the things we are working on". I don't expect them to know all the answers but by the looks of things the lights are not even on.


*District 4* *Commissioner*
(Los Angeles County)
*Anthony Pisicoli*
562-506-8876 – apisicoli@calsouth.com
716-801-5031 (Alt.)

Give Tony a call or send him email. I'm sure he will help. He has been very active on FB lately answering questions.


----------



## Savage (Dec 7, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> You pay them a whole 25 bucks a year to provide a central, somewhat consolidated, registration system that allows your club to print out a player card to track your kid's age, team and the club where they are playing and for that 25 bucks (now like 26.90) you want them to also hold your hand when you feel lonely and afraid?
> 
> Calsouth gets a lot wrong but you expect to much for your pocket change.


Then they need to show some leadership ask for more money and explain what they are going to do with that money to advocate for youth soccer in this COVID environment.  There are millions of kids and parents who are huring without soccer and they are the body representing those folks.  Sitting back and doing nothing is unacceptable.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 8, 2020)

I think they have been advocating.  They did get a new set of rules written.  Just the shit hit the fan before it could be released.  

Beyond that, good luck.  It is difficult to ask for any rules to be relaxed when cases are 25K per day and ICUs are close to full.  I don’t think _any_ lobbyist could move things an inch today.

March/April.  Maybe.


----------



## notintheface (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey, turns out the answer to my question was "no".

Now to somehow convince Michelle that Bob Turner needs to stay the fuck away from SCDSL.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes there working to take more of your $$$

Dear Cal South Members,
We hope you and your loved ones are well. Cal South is excited to announce that the 2021 Cal South State Cup and National Cup tournaments are scheduled to be held in May and early June, *County Risk Level Tier Permitting*. The following are State Cup and National Cup items that are pending and will be communicated once they are finalized in the near future.


Official Venue/Field locations
Start dates for each age group have not been determined at this time
Cup Rules are still being reviewed.  The following rules are currently under review:
Sanctioned Fall League team eligibility requirement
Roster Continuity Deadlines
Roster Freeze Deadlines
Player Transfer Limit
New USYS National Cup combined 19U-20U (2020-2021) age group this year.

The National Cup and State Cup Divisions (Presidents, Governors and Mayors) will be open.  Teams will not be placed per a Cal South Play Level Guide this year since there was no fall league play to rank teams.
Additional information regarding COVID-19 Cup policies or guidelines will be provided on a later date.


----------



## notintheface (Feb 25, 2021)

Well that's just comical. No problem gang, let me just spin up this team that has been doing distanced training, skills, and half scrimmages for 6 months and throw them into State Cup. Sure thing. Hard pass.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

Well they are now... *LET'S PLAY REC SOCCER'

I *will give them props for this effort:

The following announcement provides a new 2021-2022 “Let’s Play Rec Soccer” recovery plan for member youth recreational league affiliates returning to play after the Covid-19 pandemic shutdown of soccer.  Cal South is committed to serving its recreational youth athletic soccer community. The Cal South Board and Staff have been meeting with Recreational athletic youth soccer programs and members across the entire Southern California area. We have been listening to your feedback and incorporating many of your ideas into the future framework of our organization and programs. Over the next couple of weeks, Cal South will be making several exciting announcements that will further incorporate modifications we can make to our organization and to our programs to make them more available, more affordable, and better instructed than ever before.

Cal South wants to thank all of its recreational members for their support. Our hope is that we are one step closer to making soccer the most affordable, most available, best officiated, and best instructed soccer in Southern California.   Cal South President Roy Carlson, commented, “We are excited to announce the first steps in several initiatives that include financial remedies/assistance and new recreational program advancements for the 2021-22 seasonal year.”  Below are the *7 steps* to “Let’s Play Rec Soccer” Recreational League initiatives:


*Registration Fee Reduction - *To assist our recreation leagues’ financial impact, Cal South is reducing  its recreational player registration fees by $4.50. A new $12.00 per player fee will support our rec leagues’ financial sustainability.  As shown below this includes free Coaching License and Recreational coaches are not charged an annual registration fee.
*Recreational Leagues Seasonal Year – *Recreational leagues will have the option of re-instituting the school-year registration period, August 1st to July 31st.  This is optional for every League and it will allow the players to play with their school friends and classmates.  Recreational leagues may retain the option to continue the current US Soccer Player Development Initiative (PDI) calendar year registration period of January 1st to December 3rd.
*Recreational Coaching Education -* Properly licensed and educated coaches and volunteers are key to a fun and safe recreational soccer experience for youth players. Cal South will offer recreational coaches the opportunity to obtain appropriate online US Soccer coaching courses for all soccer formats (4v4 or 7v7, 9v9, and 11v11). These two-hour online courses, that include SafeSport and Cardiac Arrest certification, will be offered *Free* of charge to all registered Cal South recreational coaches in 2021. This saving of *$25* will assist rec leagues to attract and certify new recreational coaches and team administrators.  
*Grow Signature League Program - *Expand the Signature League program to new Cal South areas. Offer recreational players and coaches the opportunity to compete in a locally run, recreational environment at a lower cost to leagues, players, and parents.  
*Annual Recreational Leadership Workshops - *Cal South is launching a series of Recreational Leadership Workshops in 2021 to offer innovative educational and training programs for our recreational leaders Free of charge.
*Cal South Grassroots Coordinator – *A newly created Cal South Grassroots Coordinator role will serve as liaison and program coordinator with Cal South recreational leagues.  This role will serve and assist in developing new programs and opportunities for recreational soccer community. 
*We will launch the US Soccer Coach for Community program*, a free and versatile tool to help elevate coaching and improve player environments. More information will be announced in the coming weeks
*
*


----------



## BIGD (Mar 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> *I *will give them props for this effort:


Agree.  This actually seems to be about kids for once.  I love the option for school year registration and the grassroots perspective.  US Soccer should be focusing on getting as many kids  as they can to play soccer and for as long as possible.  This appears to be an effort in that direction.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 9, 2021)

maybe because they are getting ready to collect all the reg fees from the players that will be playing competitive soccer for a couple months so they have plenty of money coming in now.


----------

